# one homer two questions



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

i bought this bird as a homer

1. is it a homer ?

2. what color is he ?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks ash yellow, T pattern, I would say its probably a homer but doesn't look like a racer.


----------



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Looks ash yellow, T pattern, I would say its probably a homer but doesn't look like a racer.


first of all i want to thank you for helping a novice 

 what the diferrent between homer to racer ?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Homer is a broad term which encompasses all types of homing breed. Including the racing homer

Racing homer or racing pigeon are terms specific to birds breed and selected for racing so they are generally more refined for the purpose, that's not to say a "homer" cannot make it home from a fair distance, just maybe not as far or fast.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a show homer breed to me.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

doesn't look like a pure homer to me , is that a crest?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Too low to be a crest, probably just something in the background blending in.


----------



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

The reason i post this is because i want to be sure that he is a homer
I dont want to mix.
And yes it is a crest


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Can you get a better picture of the bird? It still looks like a show type homer to me. Crests do occur in homers although in show homers especially, it is selected against.


----------



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

I will try to post a better picture of his crest.
p.s 
crest is dominant ?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope, it's recessive.


----------



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

*Crest*

I Pormised A Crest Pic


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

ITs a very nice Homer. I am very sure it has show homer genetics in it thus giving the head and cheeks that circular and very stocky look.


----------

